# My new Kiko Buckling



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

My new Kiko buckling was born May 30, 2014. I brought him home over Labor day weekend. He has a good appetite - but about a week ago had the scourges - I gave him Kaeopectate and everything returned to normal. Now I am probably being overly critical, but I question whether he is growing as he should. He has grown since I brought him home, but I think he still seems small; he hasn't come into his "stink" yet or started spraying his face and legs. He seems intimidated by the does (who out size him and push him around) he allows himself to be pushed around and is very submissive when they do (like staying down if they push him off his feet). 

I lost 3 kids last summer so perhaps I am being over sensitive but sure would appreciate any input. 

Does anybody have any thoughts


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you weigh him? Pick him up and step on a bathroom scale then weigh yourself and subtract.

It sounds very unusual that he "stays down" after a doe knocks him off his feet. Have you had a fecal analysis done? The kaopectate may have cleared up the symptoms, but he could have parasites including coccidia. Has he had dewormer or coccidia prevention since you brought him home? Did he have either at the breeders?

I suggest you weigh him, check his membrane color/FAMACHA color, have a fecal analysis done, and check his rectal temperature. 

If you think he isn't growing well, he probably isn't. What are you feeding him?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is the membrane color chart to check for anemia which can be caused by parasites.


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

I have wormed him - I used the Iverset. His eyelid color is good - not anemic. I will weigh him the way you suggested - however just by lifting my I would estimate that his weight is around 75-80 lbs. I feed him noble goat and hay - he gets 1 cup of noble goat 2x's per day and free choice hay.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would suspect coccidia if he hasn't ever had preventative treatment. (Di-Methox,Sulmet, Corid, Toltrazuril/Baycox are the most popular treatments.) Unfortunately, Coccidia can stunt growth without presenting diarrhea. Do you have a local vet that can do a fecal count including coccidia? Or can you send one to MidAmerica Agricultural Research where it only costs $5?

I would also get the rectal temperature as scours can be a symptom of pneumonia. Normals is 101.5 to 103.5 F.

I'm still concerned regarding him not getting up quickly - I would has suspected weakness from Anemia but we ruled that out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok Thanks I have not checked his temp, only Famachia I have sulmet at home - should I start treatment this evening even before a fecal count. I do have a vet that is good with goats - he visits several of the farms with goat herds in our area and is well respected if he does have a heavy load of cocci - I wonder why only certain members of the herd are affected by it and not all. Also if I should start sulmet - would you also treat again with the Ivermet - the last time I wormed was 2 weeks ago


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

75-80 lb is pretty reasonable for a May kid, if the scale confirms it. My January Kiko doeling is 90 lb and had exceptional ADG.


----------

